# stunted and shrivelled



## sage (Jul 12, 2006)

One of my plants is suffering from stunted growth. It is growing and developing but at a much slower rate than the others. Its leaves are permanently shrivelled and dark green in colour. I haven't used any nutes with it.The soil doesn't dry out as quick as the others so i'm guessing it is a root problem. 
 The other thing is it was the fastest growing plant at germination.In fact I think I was too slow to pot it because it it grew tall but then it flopped over and hasn't really grown very well since. I don't know if this damaged or shocked the plant?
I know it is hard to diagnose without a picture but maybe someone experienced the same thing? I have my plants in a pollytunnel and am located in the UK


----------

